# Exercissimo



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

I like to run, and would say that Vivalidi's got gallop! It seems to match my exertion level and feels triumpant.

What music do you like to exercise to?


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I like to listen to classical music when I go walking and Bike riding .
I dont have any particular music that I play to get me in the mood or to match my exercise level (not that I like to over-exert myself!) - I have found that Bruckner, Mahler and Sibelius are all enjoyable to listen to though and match my pace well.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I like to walk while listening to music as well; I pay more attention to the music and not as much to the energy I'm using. I agree with C71 as far as composers go. And Shostakovich as well.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

C71 said:


> I like to listen to classical music when I go walking and Bike riding .
> I dont have any particular music that I play to get me in the mood or to match my exercise level (not that I like to over-exert myself!) - I have found that Bruckner...match[es] my pace well.


Hopefully not Celibidache's Bruckner... one can only walk so slowly!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

nefigah said:


> Hopefully not Celibidache's Bruckner... one can only walk so slowly!


I think at that point it wouldn't be so much called "exercise" as it would be pretending to be a turtle in an iron lung.


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

I tried swimming with an aquatic setup, and the sound of churning water with my breathing was so much more complex that it was difficult to process both at once.

The noise of traffic also affects my selection. Most symphonic music is out, because if I can hear the lows then the highs are dangerously loud!

I do associate exercise with particular styles of music though; this can be something of a euphoric combination. The orchestral trios of J. Stamitz were very complimentary today.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

nefigah said:


> Hopefully not Celibidache's Bruckner... one can only walk so slowly!





World Violist said:


> I think at that point it wouldn't be so much called "exercise" as it would be pretending to be a turtle in an iron lung.


 I am pretty slow on the bike sometimes - I was mortified when I was passed by an elderly fellow on a real junker the other day!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

For me classical music is more for listening with my full attention or as background at the office, not for exercise. 

Lately I've taken to stomping about the living room to get my heart rate up when I get home in the evenings. It's rarely to classical, almost always to simple classic rock with straight up 4/4 time -- not my beloved progressive rock. I might break something if I tried that. 

While walking, bike riding, or doing housework, I listen to podcasts from Scientific American, Piano Puzzler (a GREAT show by the way), or audiobooks.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

Not classical. I listen to -- gasp, how old fashioned of me -- the _*radio*_  when I do my daily five miles. That little radio doesn't even pick up the classical station and I wouldn't listen to it anyway, not for exercise.

I did listen to pop, but I only get three stations and they changed their formats to have a lot of talk interrupting the music which I cannot stand. So I switched to country. I get three country stations and when one has a commercial I dial over to another station. The country stations just introduce the songs and play them with none of the chatter.


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd say its the finest mode I've found to experience the fluidity and vigor of music. Particularly outside among the elements; classics are a most appropriate narrative to the forces of nature, an enhancement to one's basic tempo, turning it choreographical.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Margaret said:


> Not classical. I listen to -- gasp, how old fashioned of me -- the _*radio*_  when I do my daily five miles. That little radio doesn't even pick up the classical station and I wouldn't listen to it anyway, not for exercise.


I don't listen to music when I exercise, but I do listen to the "gasp" radio when I drive. NPR is my station of choice, but there's a couple good sports shows in the Philadelphia area, as well.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

You know some Rossini seems like a quite a nice choice for excersize.


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Sure, his wind quartets are very fine. I enjoy the Barber of Seville overture for cello duodectet as well. The orchestral version is exercised in the movie Breaking Away, as the cyclist's anthem of sorts.


----------

